# Richardsons Ground Squirrel



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

This is my Gopher who's coming in March and I can't wait


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

wow :mf_dribble: hes cool, just been drooling over ur lemming pics. am officialy v envious of ur pets


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how big is he? he must be small if hes in a perfecto?? 

love rgs's, miss mine


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

he's a "she" and I don't really know how big she is, I'll just have to wait till she arrives because I've never even met a richardsons before.

I've got a lovely big cage ready and waiting and we're building her an enclosure too :flrt:
Any ideas on names??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive met RGS they are so cute, I want some of these one day:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

what size are they compared to another animal perhaps??


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

if its a girl how about pecan? sorry about going with the whole squirrel/nut thing but i thought it was cute :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would say a medium sized guinea pig is about a similar size to one:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What a cool little creature.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how big is he? he must be small if hes in a perfecto??
> 
> love rgs's, miss mine


was chuff a RGS Cat? as I have 2 of these and they are no where near the size of what chuff was, mine are adults, and iv seen a few others which are of similar size, do you think chuff was an exception?

thanks x


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww very cute!


----------

